# Peter Leithart and Imputed Righteousness



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is another post on my blog:

Dangerous Double-Talk: Peter Leithart and Imputed Righteousness

The FVers are enraged that I have called into question their Reformed orthodoxy. Lets see how they get round this one.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 12, 2007)

Cheers Mike.


----------

